# [RISOLTO] Notebook lento graficamente

## lsegalla

Salve, ho un notebook e ho finito di installarci gentoo da una settimana. In linea di massima ho fatto un po' tutto quel che mi serviva pero' mi sembra che sia un pochettino lento almeno graficamente. Poi ho partizionato e dall'altra parte ho installato sabayon. Quest'ultimo non lo uso ma ero curioso di provarlo, anche perchè l'ho forzatamente buttato su a un mio collega e ogni tanto ha qualche problema quindi mi capita pero' raramente di metterci le mani sopra per capire alcune cose.

Detto questo noto comunque che su sabayon il sistema è piu' rapido nonostante le mille cose che ci sono installate (detto questo non c'entra niente magari), fatto sta che vorrei migliorare il mio gentoo che come da titolo lo trovo un pelino lento graficamente (un sintomo è che se apro graficamente KONSOLE e dopo un comando scorro con un PAGE UP e PAGE DOWN il refresh ad esempio è scattoso). Suppongo un qualcosa di compilato non bene dal punto di vista grafico, ma sono qui per migliorare ovviamente... 

Nelle finestre con grafica invece (ad esempio nella navigazione web o scorrendo questo commento nel form o anche in un file word) ho gli stessi sintomi anche scorrendo con la rotella del mouse... noto una certa pesantezza... appena scorro la rotellina ci mette un bel po' a scorrere il testo...

La mia macchina è un notebook SONY VAIO VGN-NR10E on installato un kde 3.5.9 al quale accedo da modalità testo (cioè accendo il pc e non faccio partire kdm: digito le credenziali, faccio startx e vado... perchè non sempre mi interessa avviare il tutto graficamente)

Questa è la mia macchina:

```

user8-gentoo luca # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

08:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

08:03.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

08:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

```

-- EDIT --

Anche se faccio un emerge da KONSOLE sotto KDE vedo il refresh scattosoLast edited by lsegalla on Wed May 20, 2009 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> kde 3.5.9 al quale accedo da modalità testo (cioè accendo il pc e non faccio partire kdm: digito le credenziali, faccio startx e vado... perchè non sempre mi interessa avviare il tutto graficamente)

 mai sentito parlare di qingy? Login in modalità testo o grafica a scelta, autolock sui terminali e salvaschermo, provalo ne vale la pena.  :Wink: 

Non hai qualche indizio, messaggi di errore in dmesg per esempio...

Su ati ho notato che il mio portatile tende a rallentare se usa il driver agp sbagliato (il mio ha il problema che risponde sia all'irongate che al''amd64 gart per dirne una), altre opzioni potrebbero essere firmware edid o tile biting od i9l supporto pe la console rotation od il supporto vga (che sulle matrox ho completamente disabilitato).

Se non è tutto builtin (cosa che preferisco, altrimenti che cavolo compilo a fare il kernel) darei anche uno sguardo ad una eventuale sovrapposizione dei driver intel.

Visto che sabayon è abbastanza vicina a gentoo perchè non ti copi la conf del kernel da li e provi a partire da quella?

----------

## cloc3

siccome mi pare che tu non li dica esplicitamente, credi di utilizzzare i driver specifici per la tua scheda grafica o un driver generico?

controlla la configurazione di Xorg.conf della sabayon e fai il confronto.

----------

## lsegalla

Ti ringrazio, qingy lo sto tirando su, poi lo provo (basta fare emerge qingy o serve qualche altro pacchetto per farlo lavorare?)

Detto cio' riporto il link del mio dmesg completo se per caso vuoi darci un occhio: http://rafb.net/p/oDNhF283.html

Nel frattempo io non sapendo cosa e come greppare via quanto non serve me lo scorro e riporto a manina alcune cose che trovo magari che possono c'entrare:

```

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8d00000, using 6144k, total 7616k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

e poi anche

```

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

sony-laptop: Sony Notebook Control Driver v0.6.

input: Sony Vaio Keys as /class/input/input9

input: Sony Vaio Jogdial as /class/input/input10

sony-laptop: detected Sony Vaio N Series

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/965G/965GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.5

intelfb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

intelfb: Cannot reserve FB region.

```

Per il resto io all'epoca ho fatto tutto con genkernel quindi sicuramente tutto perfetto non è, magari provo a compilare il tutto come builtin e vediamo come va, poi pero' immagino non ci sia bisogno di riemergere il mondo no?

----------

## lsegalla

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> siccome mi pare che tu non li dica esplicitamente, credi di utilizzzare i driver specifici per la tua scheda grafica o un driver generico?
> 
> controlla la configurazione di Xorg.conf della sabayon e fai il confronto.

 

Non c'era un comandino fra l'altro per fare le differenze fra files?

In teoria almeno... senno' comunque mi guardo il tutto a manina...     :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> basta fare emerge qingy o serve qualche altro pacchetto per farlo lavorare?

 lo devi solo configurare ed attivare il mouse per directfb. *lsegalla wrote:*   

> intelfb: Cannot reserve FB region.

 mi sa che sei alle prese con i soliti problemi dei sony e stai usando il driver vga o peggio quello intel ma senza accesso alla memoria, nota che molti produttori del piffero hanno reso necessario abilitare una shadow ram per la scheda grafica di pari dimensioni a quella della memoria video perché questa sia riconosciuta; mi pare c'entrasse qualcosa per la sospensione ma non so dirti.

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Non c'era un comandino fra l'altro per fare le differenze fra files?

   :Shocked:   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Razz: 

----------

## lsegalla

 *Quote:*   

> mi sa che sei alle prese con i soliti problemi dei sony e stai usando il driver vga o peggio quello intel ma senza accesso alla memoria, nota che molti produttori del piffero hanno reso necessario abilitare una shadow ram per la scheda grafica di pari dimensioni a quella della memoria video perché questa sia riconosciuta; mi pare c'entrasse qualcosa per la sospensione ma non so dirti. 

 

Potrei guardare sempre sul sabayon, sai dirmi dove ?

----------

## lsegalla

Sulla partizione sabayon il nopaste non funziona e non mi soffermo quindi sull'intero dmesg pero' scorrendolo noto quanto segue:

```

[    1.077697] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    1.077878] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

[    1.077884] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

[    1.077890] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

[    1.077895] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    1.077901] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

[    1.078051] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8d00000, using 3072k, total 7616k

[    1.078055] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=3

[    1.078057] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    1.078060] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    1.096288] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    1.297735] fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'sabayon'

[    1.452164] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

[    1.453390] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    1.453501] vga16fb: initializing

[    1.453504] vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

[    1.453594] fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

```

```

[   19.531823] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset

[   19.532208] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory

[   19.547380] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

```

-- EDIT --

Aggiungo: 

```
luca@user8-gentoo / $ diff config-sabayon.txt config-gentoo.txt |grep AGP

< CONFIG_AGP=y

> CONFIG_AGP=m

```

```
luca@user8-gentoo / $ diff config-sabayon.txt config-gentoo.txt |grep INTEL

< CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

< CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

< CONFIG_MTD_INTEL_VR_NOR=m

< CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW=m

> # CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

< CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO=m

< # CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

> CONFIG_FB_INTEL=m

> # CONFIG_FB_INTEL_DEBUG is not set

> CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y

< CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m

> CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=y

< CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=m

```

----------

## lsegalla

[quote="djinnZ"] *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Visto che sabayon è abbastanza vicina a gentoo perchè non ti copi la conf del kernel da li e provi a partire da quella?

 

Sto provando così: da sabayon sotto a /usr/src/linux mi son preso il .config e l'ho copiato nella partizione di gentoo nello stesso percorso

Poi ho dato un make oldconfig, e quindi genkernel --menuconfig all e ho come l'impressione che non sia servito a niente quel che ho fatto giusto?

Ora rileggendo la guida di genkernel http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/genkernel.xml realizzo che forse dovevo dare un 

```

genkernel --oldconfig all
```

Am i right ?    :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

Intanto bisognerebbe individuare la causa dei rallentamenti: hai provato ad avviare Gentoo disabilitando temporaneamente il framebuffer?

Se provi e vedi che i rallentamenti spariscono, allora o lasci perdere questa caratteristica, oppure prova ad utilizzare il driver uvesafb, in quanto tu mi pare stia utilizzando il driver "vesafb" vecchio:

```

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8d00000, using 6144k, total 7616k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

```

Inoltre, come notato da djinnZ, vedo sta roba strana:

```

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/965G/965GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.5

intelfb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

intelfb: Cannot reserve FB region.

```

E sempre riguardo alla grafica, noto un problema sul DRM:

```

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

[drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5

[drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5

[stesso errore che si ripete più volte]

```

Io configuro e compilo il kernel manualmente, per cui non so darti supporto su Genkernel (ti consiglio caldamente di imparare a farlo anche tu, anche solo per cultura personale, almeno in caso di necessità avrai meno problemi a spippolare sul kernel), però tieni presente che

 *Guida a Genkernel in Gentoo Linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Disclaimer :  Questo documento non è più valido e non è più mantenuto. 
> 
> 

 

PEr sicurezza è meglio se fai (anche) riferimento alla documentazione interna del pacchetto  :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

per genkernel basta copiare il .config in /etc/kernels/kernel-config-versione (per esempio il mio corrente è kernel-config-x86-2.6.28-hardened-r7) oppure lanciarlo con --noclean --nomrproper (io ho preferito configurarlo al contrario quindi devo aggiungere il --clean --mrproper , basta leggere in genkernel.conf, è commentato) ed ovviamente il magico --menuconfig/--xconfig per poterlo modificare.

Con un banale 

```
genkernel --clean --mrproper --menuconfig all ; module-rebuild -X rebuild ; lilo
```

 mi levo il pensiero di ricompilare tutto senza sbattimenti, quando devo. Questa è la reale utilità di genkernel.

La configurazione del kernel la devi affrontare lo stesso, sei in gentoo.

Su sabayon vedi anche quali moduli vengono caricati e se ci sono opzioni particolari

----------

## lsegalla

Vediamo se riesco a fare un po' di ordine.    :Very Happy: 

Innanzitutto sono partito a ricompilare il kernel come mi era stato detto usando il .config di sabayon e qualcosa di diverso l'ho notato, e il sistema non va male come prima, pero' non è nemmeno veloce come sotto sabayon per dirla tutta. Detto questo:

Relativamente al problema del vesafb

Vedo che col nuovo .config tutto effettivamente era già stato ricompilato con uvesa, pero' sono perplesso perchè non mi par che sia tutto a posto guardando dmesg, infatti vedo quanto segue:

```

user8-gentoo luca # dmesg|grep vesa

[    0.453445] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

[    0.453450] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

[    0.453457] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

[    0.453462] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    0.453469] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

[    0.453684] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8d00000, using 6144k, total 7616k

[    0.453693] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

[    0.453697] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.453702] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

```

la cosa strana di intelfb è scomparsa, bene

```

user8-gentoo luca # dmesg|grep intel

[   18.215574] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset

[   18.215947] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory

[   18.235283] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

user8-gentoo luca # dmesg|grep intelfb

user8-gentoo luca #

```

il problema sul drm persiste, ma non so neanche cosa sia, faro' una ricerca o mi spulcero' qualche link chiarificatore

user8-gentoo luca # dmesg|grep drm

```
[  319.039285] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[  319.044431] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

[  319.045889] [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5

[  320.215704] [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5

```

Per Djinnz

Mi sto leggendo il significato delle opzioni mrproper e clean di genkernel pero' mi mancano i seguenti concetti: "i file oggetto e le dipendenze dall'albero dei sorgenti del kernel", da quel che vedo mrproper rimuove anche i vecchi .config cosa che io eviterei. Alla fine allora non capisco bene l'utilità del tutto. Mmmah... continuo a leggere le guide che trovo in giro...

Ma alla fine per ora ho configurato anche io nel genkernel.conf mrproper=no e clean=no, mi par che per me sia quella la cosa migliore...

-- EDIT --

Installando qingy ottengo un errore

```
 * Messages for package sys-apps/qingy-0.9.7:

 * qingy expects DirectFB to provide certain capabilities.

 * It depends on the theme you use, but at least the following USE flags

 * should be enabled in DirectFB: fbcon jpeg png truetype.

 * You must rebuild DirectFB those USE flags enabled!

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/qingy-0.9.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2502:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "USE flags check failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   USE flags check failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/qingy-0.9.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/qingy-0.9.7/temp/environment'.

```

Ho provato ad abilitare leuse flags in questione infatti:

```
USE="X directfb fbcon kde qt3 rdesktop encode bluetooth usb xulrunner gtk symlink -gnome mp3 bzip2 hal mmx sse mtrr acl cups kerberos -ldap -ldapsam pam -swat winbind samba jpeg png tiff gif accessibility dbus qt-static -esd cdda glitz svg aiglx qt3support ssl zlib cdio utempter gcj sqlite dvd dvdr ffmpeg flac sndfile laptop mjpeg mpeg acpi foomaticdb ppds java eapi-2 xine png truetype"

```

Ma siccome le USE erano già abilitate non mi aggiornava directdb se facevo

```
emerge -uDNp directfb
```

Forse devo ricompilare directfb in qualche altra maniera?

-- RE EDIT --

Vedo che ho compilato sia il vesafb che uvesafb, ora sto ricompilando solo con uvesafb

----------

## lsegalla

Affrontando i problemi uno alla volta, ho provato a disabilitare vesafb sul kernel e lasciare solo uvesafb ma non va niente

La devo riattivare e quindi resto fermo qui: 

```
luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ dmesg|grep vesa

[    0.443385] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

[    0.443390] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

[    0.443397] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

[    0.443402] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    0.443409] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

[    0.443646] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8d00000, using 6144k, total 7616k

[    0.443655] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

[    0.443660] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.443665] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

```

-- EDIT --

In realtà anche nella macchina SABAYON io ho:

```

user8-sabayon luca # dmesg|grep vesa

[    1.077162] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

[    1.077169] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

[    1.077175] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

[    1.077180] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    1.077186] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

[    1.077338] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8d00000, using 3072k, total 7616k

[    1.077342] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=3

[    1.077344] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    1.077347] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

```

Mentre per quanto riguarda il drm sempre in sabayon

```

user8-sabayon luca # dmesg|grep drm

[   33.326989] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[   33.392076] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

[   33.393023] [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5

```

Quindi di fatto mi sa che non sono queste due a rallentare il tutto... o no ?

----------

## table

Anch'io ho problemi molto simili con i driver intel

```
dmesg | grep intel

[    0.835614] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset

[    0.836072] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory

[    0.839357] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[    0.916311] intelfb: intelfb_init

[    0.916314] intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/945GME/965G/965GM chipsets

[    0.920564] intelfb: Version 0.9.6

[    0.922703] intelfb: intelfb_setup

[    0.922704] intelfb: no options

[    0.922715] intelfb: intelfb_pci_register

[    0.922752] intelfb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.924990] intelfb: fb aperture: 0xd0000000/0x10000000, MMIO region: 0xfc000000/0x100000

[    0.924995] intelfb: Cannot reserve FB region.

[    0.927225] intelfb: cleanup

```

```
stealth ~ # dmesg | grep vesa

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x318

[    0.839771] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

[    0.839776] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

[    0.839782] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

[    0.839787] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    0.839793] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

[    0.840182] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8280000, using 6144k, total 7616k

[    0.840189] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

[    0.840194] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.840198] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

```

le prestazioni della scheda video su ubuntu sono nettamente superiori...

----------

## lsegalla

Per qingy ho fatto così invece:

```

echo "dev-libs/DirectFB fbcon -X" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge DirectFB

revdep-rebuild

emerge qingy

```

Adesso mi manca la configurazione, mo' me la vedo...

----------

## lsegalla

Qingy l'ho messo su, funziona e non ho particolari problemi.

Invece tutto cio' che riguarda la scheda video persiste; la sensazione è che qualcosa sia migliorato dopo che ho usato il .config di sabayon e ricompilato il kernel.

Tutt'ora vedo che sabayon sembra migliore, mah...

disabilitare vesafb nel kernel non ci son riuscito... e comunque anche sabayon ha le stesse cose compilate quindi non mi do' una spiegazione

lo stesso xorg è praticamente uguale

(sob)

----------

## lsegalla

Sembra che io sia riuscito a risolvere la cosa, e si trattava del drm.

Ho colto l'occasione dell'ultimo kernel da compilare per scendere nel dettaglio di alcune cose (anzi voglio configurare a puntino anche altre cose).

Sostanzialmente nel log di xorg in /var/log/ trovavo un errore del drm 

```

luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ less /var/log/Xorg.1.log.old |grep drm

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"

(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.

```

Quindi ricompilando il kernel ho abilitato anchei moduli del caso (e se ben ricordo infatti nella guida di installazione di gentoo c'era anche citato che "nel dubbio è meglio abilitarli tutti come moduli", almeno mi sembra). Fatto questo e riavviato ho fatto un bellissimo

```

ls -R /

```

e vedo che va come una scheggia, non riesco manco a leggere quel che passa mentre prima il tutto era scattoso in maniera impressionante

Ora nel log vedo:

```

luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ less /var/log/Xorg.1.log |grep drm

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver.

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xfc000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xd179f000, handle = 0xd179f000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xd0f9f000, handle = 0xd0f9f000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xd079f000, handle = 0xd079f000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xde000000, handle = 0xde000000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

```

Ora per me si tratta di configurare bene xorg, perchè vedo altri errorini che non so come risolvere, ma apriro' un thread a parte per quelli...

Grazie a tutti

----------

## table

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> ....

 

che kernel stai usando?

che impostazioni hai usato per il drm? puoi postarle per favore?

----------

## lsegalla

Varie

```

user8-gentoo log # uname -a

Linux user8-gentoo 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP Wed May 20 15:50:57 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2310 @ 1.46GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

La mia macchina (Sony Vaio VGN-NR10E)

```
user8-gentoo log # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device ff1b (rev 01)

08:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

08:03.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

08:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

```

sezione del .config

```

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT=m

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT=m

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS=m

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

```

Per quanto riguarda il framebuffer

```

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_LTV350QV=m

CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320=m

# CONFIG_LCD_TDO24M is not set

CONFIG_LCD_VGG2432A4=m

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

```

C'è tutto? Spero di sì perchè son sempre un po' tardivo     :Razz: 

----------

## table

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> ....

 

Grazie,

tra oggi e domani provo a fare così  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Dimenticavo xorg

```

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load   "i2c"

    Load   "ddc"

    Load   "vbe"

    Load        "dri"

    Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

 

Section "ServerFlags"

     Option    "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

 

 

 

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection 

 

 

 

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

    Option "XkbVariant"  "intl,nodeadkeys,"

    Option "XkbOptions"  "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

EndSection

 

 

 

 

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

    VertRefresh 43 - 60

    HorizSync   28 - 80

EndSection

 

 

 

 

 

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "VESA"

    Driver       "intel"

    Option       "UseEvents" "True"

EndSection

 

 

 

 

Section "Screen"

 

    Identifier   "Screen 1"

    Device   "VESA"

    Monitor   "Generic Monitor"

 

    DefaultDepth 24

 

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      8

        ViewPort   0 0

    EndSubsection

 

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           16

        ViewPort        0 0

    EndSubsection

 

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        ViewPort        0 0

    EndSubsection

 

EndSection

 

 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

    Screen 0    "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

EndSection

 

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

 

Section "Extensions"

EndSection

 

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

EndSection
```

Nella ricompila del kernel ho anche ridotto una opzione (MAX CPU o qualcosa del genere che non ricordo da 256 a 2)

----------

